
The Best Things in Life -- Frogs, iPhones, XKCD, and more - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/07/the-best-things.html
======
maxklein
Your 'review' of the iphone made me cringe. Your use of superlatives is
seriously uncool. You seem like a person easily awed - the type of person who
sees perfection in something that is merely better.

A frog is just a frog. Nothing else, nothing more. Don't project the feelings
you have about frogs unto others.

How can great writing make you see _everything_ different. This is physically
impossible. I've been reading since I was small, and each book you read
exposes you to more possibilities, and moves you a bit in one direction. But
books don't change _everything_ about you. That's just silly.

------
Tichy
I think people might buy the iPhone rather because they WANT to believe that
it is magic and wonderful than because it really is. Still, it is an
achievement if you manage to bank on that desire.

I for one look forward to Harry Potter VII for my dose of magic - much
cheaper, and probably much better than the iPhone, too.

